# I got lab Numbers, am very confused...



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

TSH 0.977
t4 1.06
t3 3.1

The Nurse said these levels are normal, I said I really dont understand... 
I am so confused.... as I certainly dont feel normal. 
Does anyone have any idea?
THANK YOU!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MrGraves said:


> TSH 0.977
> t4 1.06
> t3 3.1
> 
> ...


Do you have the ranges please? Different labs use different ranges. Why did they do the Totals instead of the Frees, I wonder. Good grief.

The totals are bound and unbound hormone. You can't tell what portion is your active hormone available for cellular uptake.

When the nurse says normal, that only means that the numbers are within the suggested range which leaves a lot to be desired in my humble opinion.

I need the ranges. Going off-line now so won't get to it until sometime tomorrow.


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

Ranges... 
ummmmmmm, 
who do I call to find out , the lab or the Doc, Ill call, !!
I got a lot more info in the maill today going "hyper" on Hippa worked! 
Im looking at somthing that says reference interval, you know what, If it would help everyone to see how confusing this si to a lamo like me, Ill scan and post these labs as jpegs, man I dont care about the personal info, Ill black out my name and address.... but youll see all the data...


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

ok, here is a thyroid test I got in the mail, dated 2/20/2006 
TSH .407 
Units uIU/ML
ref range {.350-5.500}

then 8/26/05 , God bless... I have wasted 4 years of my life...

TSH 0.34 L 
Units uIU/ML
ref range {0.35-5.50}
Im going to copy these documents and post them in here. hehe... 
no one would want my credit right now anyways... :anim_03:


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

Here is a lab test, Im trying to settle and eat so Ill scan some more and black stuff out and add funny comments in the sex section on these other tests 
I see on one test where I was already fed up where they ask me my eye color, I put "yes I have eyes" because the box just says "eyes?" :confused0033:

I will just edit them into this post as to not litter up the board with a million posts about the same ole me.. 
Thanks for anyone that looks at these, and when you goto explain them, try to do so as if you were talking to a little child because i do not understand this stuff, Im learning, but im no where near NasDaq or andro's info level. Im ignorant and have been left that way for years. not any more. !!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MrGraves said:


> Here is a lab test, Im trying to settle and eat so Ill scan some more and black stuff out and add funny comments in the sex section on these other tests
> I see on one test where I was already fed up where they ask me my eye color, I put "yes I have eyes" because the box just says "eyes?" :confused0033:
> 
> I will just edit them into this post as to not litter up the board with a million posts about the same ole me..
> Thanks for anyone that looks at these, and when you goto explain them, try to do so as if you were talking to a little child because i do not understand this stuff, Im learning, but im no where near NasDaq or andro's info level. Im ignorant and have been left that way for years. not any more. !!


Okay; labs are from Sept. 08 but I am amazed that the doctor did not run a thyroid profile at that time nor did they run any antibodies' tests. Based on your complaints and your reason for seeing the doc, I presume you listed all the obvious symptoms of being hyperthyroid even if you did not know you were?

At that time, your glucose was at the top of the range which indicated insulin resistance and borderline diabetic. And the cholesterol; holy cats!

Have you had labs since then? Do you have copies?


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

its taking me some time inbetween working and stuff but thank you so much for the help... 
here is another thy test with ranges


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

here is one more 3 page test from 2005. 
If I dont have Graves, What the heck is going on?
The word MS was brought up and I freaked...


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

& the 3rd page
sorry, it wouldnt let me upload 3 pages, Im not trying to up my post count. 
Thanks much my friends.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Mr. Graves,

We couldn't accept the upload of those files but I did have a look at them. Your TSH is awfully low and I think it is Graves / hyper that you have. Everything else was fairly unremarkable.

If you would like to post labs, please just convert the highs and lows from your lab sheet and type them into a post instead of scanning the entire labs - too personal. We don't want anyone's entire medical history floating around the net on our servers.

Regarding your photo, I looked at that too and am somewhat unsure if that's a goiter or one of your strap muscles. It's hard to tell from the photo but the thyroid rests pretty low in the neck and the place you are pointing to is a bit high for the thyroid.

There is a tiny notch in the collarbone just below your Adam's apple - you can almost stick your finger in it. The thyroid starts about 1/4 inch above that notch and to the right and left. I remember exactly where mine is from the sonogram and was surprised how low it actually is within the neck. Of course everyone's anatomy is slightly different but be sure you are referring to the thyroid and not a strap muscle. If the area you are pointing to is in fact the thyroid then yes it does appear swollen. The thyroid should be mushy like a chicken liver. If it is firm or painful to the touch its most likely a goiter.


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

thanka man, 
Its firm and painful to the touch. i didnt know about the strap muscles
but I do know about that notch, and it it full of somthing , and it hurts like heck to touch and push on it, like I am being choked to death... & it starts to feel that way fast!
Thanks for looking at that, I wont scan and post,

here is one from 2/20/06
procedure= TSH
.407 uIU/ML refrange .350-5.500
Does anyone know what CDK is, there is a note on this test from 9/6/08
doesnt say nothing about tsh t4 t3... bu it says and I quote

Note: Persistent reduction for 3 months or more in a eGFR
<60 ml/min/1.73 m2 definesCKD.

huh?


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

MrGraves said:


> Does anyone know what CDK is, there is a note on this test from 9/6/08
> doesnt say nothing about tsh t4 t3... bu it says and I quote
> 
> Note: Persistent reduction for 3 months or more in a eGFR
> ...


It's a kidney test. Very frequently Graves patients have kidney trouble cause everything is sped up and chemical build up and what not - things dont get filtered properly with Graves and that puts additional strain on the kidneys.

http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/gfr/test.html

CKD I can only assume means something ....Kidney Disease

What your test means I am not sure however.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

What was your serum creatinine number again and its reference range?

Check it out:

http://www.kidney.org/professionals/KDOQI/gfr_calculator.cfm


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> What was your serum creatinine number again and its reference range?
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> http://www.kidney.org/professionals/KDOQI/gfr_calculator.cfm


creatine , serum 1.00 mg/dl range 0.76 - 1.27

reading that link now, and, I googled ckd, chronic kidney disease,:sad0047: 
NO DOCTOR HAS SAID THIS TO ME, NOT EVEN MY UROLOGIST!

well, that link you sent me to said more than Ive heard froma doc...

The patient has stage 1 CKD.Refer to the NKF Action Plan


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MrGraves said:


> thanka man,
> Its firm and painful to the touch. i didnt know about the strap muscles
> but I do know about that notch, and it it full of somthing , and it hurts like heck to touch and push on it, like I am being choked to death... & it starts to feel that way fast!
> Thanks for looking at that, I wont scan and post,
> ...


eGFR http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/gfr/sources.html

This is all about the kidneys and CKD

http://www.labtestsonline.org/search.php?sp-a=sp1001878c&sp_q=CKD&search_btn.x=45&search_btn.y=12


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

I give up....
.. 
MS

Graves

CKD

crooked teeth...

guys thanks so much for your help, in understanding things docs wont say or tell me. NOT because of you , but, I am now at a all time low, ready to throw this pc out this window, & blow my brains out. :anim_03:

but really..... I give up... I dont understand any of this terminology, its all too much for me to take in when I have gone bankrupt from tests and doctors with no results... im literaly living hour to hour.. I cant work, im broke and please pray for me .... please
Ill be back but I dont know when. 
May God Bless us all!!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MrGraves said:


> I give up....
> ..
> MS
> 
> ...


I am praying for you and don't leave. What you don't understand, I and others are happy to explain to you. That is why we are here.

Your kidneys are fine. That was all from your kidney stone event which by the way is often co-morbid to hyperthyroid (and possibly hypo but more in the hyper person.) That should have been a clue. The doctor should have wondered "why" you had such a bad bout of kidney stones.

Gallbladder is another one w/stone in the thyroid disease patient.

Cling to your faith; God will lift you up and "we" will be here for you as much as possible.

If I made it, you will too. This is no joke; I am serious about this.

Sending hugs...................


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Dude....get one more set of real labs. If your current doctor won't do it, go to someone else. GET A DIAGNOSIS. We all know it's Graves most likely but it seems you haven't heard it loud enough from a doctor. Find a doctor who will fix you - completely.

Then, after the "official" diagnosis, get that damned thyroid yanked out and the problem is solved. You have a defective body part that needs to be removed. Yank that sucker and move on.

Once it's gone and you lose all those crazy symptoms, other things willl fall into place. Regarding your teeth, that's an easy, albeit expensive fix but that too is a piece of cake.

So all in all, you yank your thyroid and you'll feel like a million bucks, then we'll get that beard of yours cleaned up :anim_63: and get your teeth straightened. Next we'll polish you off with a fancy suit and no one will even recognize you and your life will have been completely changed. It's totally do-able if you want it bad enough. You can live this short life miserable and unwell or you can catch a second wind and move full force forward toward changing your life - you are in control. Giving up is the easy choice. Nothing good ever comes easy. Grab your balls and fight back man. People have overcome worse. Just keep progressing forward no matter what and don't get caught treading water.


----------



## Nova (Nov 12, 2009)

MrGraves said:


> TSH 0.977
> t4 1.06
> t3 3.1
> 
> ...


I can't say for sure because everyone is different but I can tell you that for years my labs came back "normal" even by the most narrow of definitions of "within normal limits" blood tests and guess what? I have Grave's disease! By the time I was diagnosed I was thyrotoxic and had a heart murmur. I had many miscarriages and various crappy symptoms I was living with...in my case, unfortunately, I also had weight gain (which is atypical in GD) and it was just another symptom throwing my docs off track - they didn't seem to compute how I started to gain weight but had a high resting heart rate and all the other fun stuff that goes with GD - I say this bc I think docs forget that you can't apply statistics to individuals, we vary too much! There were times when all of us probably wanted to give up but you have to realize there are things in this life that you are not experiencing at this time because you have a chronic, yes I said it, chronic illness but that with treatment you can very easily obtain if you are so a mind to...don't let a bunch of white coats who proport to know all wreck your life - this is your life, no redos, and you can make the most of it even with GD - so many of us are LIVING proof of that, and we care bc we have been there ourselves.

I don't know if you've had it yet but there is a test to scan your thyroid and see how much iodine it's absorbing. My personal first step though was to pay a private doc (recommended by my gynocologist of all people) to run a super duper blood panel - I was desperate and needed answers and paid a thousand dollars of my own money and found out a lot about my health including the fact that I had Graves' disease. I will never forget the day I got that validation. I sobbed my eyes out in this strange lab, me and my many test tubes of blood, it was the first time the thing plaguing me had a name.

You see, my primary doc told me my blood test results were normal too (and they were, I just looked at them this year via med recs request) and that my thyroid was "inconspicuous" - the endo I saw the following week told me my thyroid was FOUR times the size it should be and he could see it from across the room, across the room! - not my definition of inconspicuous! I can laugh now...most of the time anyway! It only took nearly a decade to get me sitting in that endo's office and I only ever got there because I advocated for myself to get there and started questioning everything that didn't make sense with what I was experiencing. And guess what, (my humor comes out) I think they owe me a co pay and my thousand dollars back! :winking0051:

I hope for your sake they find out what's going on with you soon - but don't let them so easily lead you off track with a false neg blood test if that's what's going on (and of course I don't know in your case but I do wish you luck!) and if it's another of the various autoimmune disorders that you have - so be it, the important thing is just get some damned answers and get your life moving forward again.


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

Last blood work showed, According to Doc Manaka

No graves, 
No hypo, 
No Hyper

arty0045:
arty0009:

ok, Great! Answered prayer! But where did it go and will it come back? 
Does anyone think the gypsy wort did this?

My wife says I still have a very aggressive nature and I am still covered in sweat all day. I DO feel better , and Im not looking to be sick , even the lump in the bottom of my throat seems to have subsided.

I am taking ZERO THY MEDS , I still have some testicular pain but it is not constant. I do VERY light exercise in the morning for my back.

I have improved my diet slightly. 
I feel very blessed and as a Human, it is ok for me to question my faith. Im not questioning that God can intervine into anything. I know he loves me enough to do so , but why me, why not all of us?

Stress levels are still the same, Mom is not slated to make it through the year, Business is slow, im 2 months behind on my house payment, but I can think about it without exploding now.

Has anyone else experienced a repreev from the graves like this? 
and If so, did it come back?

Doc gave me the clearence thursday to start trying to have kids :scared0011:
(the scared smiley is more for my wife)

I never left this forum, I just havnt been back in a while , trying to feel this out, seek out whats going on. I cant lie, I feel better every day that I get up and try to feel better. 
No Offense to my Lord, 
but is this for real?

Graves to the point of ALMOST having a rai, to no graves at all. 
what?


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

This is a FANTASTIC FORUM!!!!
God Bless us all and HAPPY EASTER.

Lord Jesus if this is behind me, give me the wisdom to help others & thank you for loving me so much!

Thank you to everyone who helped me , which was like, no Doctors. glow

Im broke $$ wise, I cant afford tests for nothing now, We want Kids but with no $$ and insurance, thats also a scary thing. I have kinda moved on in my life and dont think about graves every day, not at all.

I think the power of suggestion is unreal in MY head.

I also would like to comment, again, on the quality of this forum. I admit to joining another forum about meds, it was PITIFULLY full of junkies and people whining about thier pain and thier pain doctors and how they take 10 methodone pills a day etc etc... just terrible "my pain is worse than yours and I get cooler meds than you do" type of thing. I made 11 posts there and literaly was kicked off and had my IP blocked because I recomended going outside and getting some light exercise, which apparently is not cool to suggest on that forum. 
I appreciate the heck out of this forum & feel it has been instrumental in making me feel better and not like a freak. Still got the beard, its just a lot bigger now.  
I love you guys & gals and your in my prayers, if your on this forum, your in my prayers.

If your forum searching for this type of problem, you CAN NOT find a better place with better people. IMHO
Sincerely
Tim , (Im no longer labeling myself with such a horrible feeling.)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MrGraves said:


> This is a FANTASTIC FORUM!!!!
> God Bless us all and HAPPY EASTER.
> 
> Lord Jesus if this is behind me, give me the wisdom to help others & thank you for loving me so much!
> ...


Tim; you sound wonderful and hey, I push exercise too. Light and heavy. LOL!!

Glad you found something that works for you. It pays to think outside the box and no 2 persons are the same so therefore, they may not respond to the same cut and dried all the time.

It is good to see you back.


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

THANK YOU!
Ill be here for folks , if I can be, I dont want to over step bounds or act like a doctor because Im the farthest thing from it.

I REALLY feel like were all being juked by this thyroid mess & that Big Pharma has thier hands so far into it, it scares people to think, wow, maybe Im vitamin deficient, maybe I should cut back on the salt, maybe I should put a smile on my face, give my wife a hug and go get my 15 minutes of vitamin D from the SUNSHINE 

Heavin forbid we all be ok and not have to pay for this financially or mentally. 
NO NO, then your Docs and Big pharma's are screwed. I promise anyone reading this, Vitamins, exercise and a TON of prayer... prayer prayer prayer. !! really worked for me. I was mentally beat and God gave me the strength to have the patience to let the herbal meds and vitamins do thier thing and they did.

Say a prayer that when you feel to bad to even think, someone will be praying for you. IT WORKS.


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

If ANYONE needs prayer, PM me, Im already praying for you but give me your name. You WILL be on a prayer list! 
Tim


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MrGraves said:


> THANK YOU!
> Ill be here for folks , if I can be, I dont want to over step bounds or act like a doctor because Im the farthest thing from it.
> 
> I REALLY feel like were all being juked by this thyroid mess & that Big Pharma has thier hands so far into it, it scares people to think, wow, maybe Im vitamin deficient, maybe I should cut back on the salt, maybe I should put a smile on my face, give my wife a hug and go get my 15 minutes of vitamin D from the SUNSHINE
> ...


You are right about the prayer; so so right!! The best combo is good medical care and good spiritual care!!


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

MrGraves said:


> Last blood work showed, According to Doc Manaka
> 
> No graves,
> No hypo,
> ...


If so I apologize and please remove it, its redundant but there was a few questions in there I was hoping you or Phil would touch on. 
Thanks!!
Tim


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MrGraves said:


> If so I apologize and please remove it, its redundant but there was a few questions in there I was hoping you or Phil would touch on.
> Thanks!!
> Tim


From years and years of observation, Graves' has a tendency to rebound and each time it comes back worse.

So, yes......................keep your faith in the Lord but do remember that doctors' are God's hands (little worker bees) and it may be a good idea to work closely w/your doctor as Graves' can be life-threatening.

That said, positive thinking and a spiritual life-line go a very very long way towards helping and aiding one to have good health.

I think you would benefit from using the best of all worlds that being your faith, the medical community and some alternative treatments that would not interferre with any meds you are taking such as acupuncture, massage therapy, meditation and prayer.


----------

